

Google Deep Dream ruins food forever - bootload
https://kver.wordpress.com/2015/07/08/google-deep-dream-ruins-food-forever/

======
grizzles
++ Awesome diet app. would buy again. Good seller

------
WalterSear
I don't see how this is worse than the animals people actually eat. Which is
why I don't.

